# IS A SICK GOAT OK TO EAT?



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

HELLO ALL. NEVER HAD MEAT GOATS BEFORE. I WANTED TO KNOW IF ITS OK TO EAT A GOAT THIS IS SICK? THE GOAT HAS BLISTERS/WARTS ALL AROUND IT'S MOUTH....CAN WE GET SICK FROM THIS??
ARE THERE ANY OTHER DISEASES THAT GOATS HAVE....WHICH PEOPLE CAN GET SICK FROM, FROM EATING?
OR DOES IT NOT AFFECT CONSUMPTION AT ALL??

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It sounds like that goat might have Sore Mouth. If that is the case all the goats that are in contact with this goat will come down with it also.

Is that the only reason you are going to eat it? He/She will get over it. 

I have no idea about being able to eat it, I do not know why you couldn't. Yes you can get it but only from contacting with it, not from eating them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup sounds like sore mouth. Keep him/her from the other goaties or you will have an outbreak.

As to eating it ---- I would just wait till the sore mouth runs its course before doing anything.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup sounds like sore mouth. Keep him/her from the other goaties or you will have an outbreak.

As to eating it ---- I would just wait till the sore mouth runs its course before doing anything.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I would never eat a sick goat, even if the disease couldnt' be given to humans. It just isn't right or healthy, and that is how humans get animal diseases in the first place.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are saying that if a goat ever had sore mouth you would never eat it?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Not just soremouth, but any disease. I would never eat an animal that was not in good health or condition. Its personal preference I guess.


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks!

i separated the goat the second i saw his mouth...and i've done lots of research...so for now, he's gonna stay in the isolation pen....and we'll go from there.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Duh! My head isn't on today. A quick cure for sore mouth is to take warm water and put epsom salt in it and dip their nose in it once or twice a day. They will spit and sputter but it dries the sores up fast.


----------

